# Its time to spend some money



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The Janurary issue of North Dakota Outdoors includes the financial statement for the NDGF. The game and fish general fund balance is 25,755,627.58. Its time to use some of that money for game and fish projects. Its like a big cherry pie sitting on the counter. If we dont eat it somone is going to come along and get their hands on it. I think the NDGF folks need some help on how to spend OUR money. We need ideas from you people. Where should the money be spent?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am a saver not a spender............. Don't spend it down to much.

Maybe buy land adjecent existing public land.

Hire more game wardens and pay them a little better.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Habitat Habitat Habitat 

Additional Enforcement 

And

More Habitat

Bob


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree with everyone more land, more habitat, more enforcement. And I think they can do all these things without breaking the bank, they have already shown they can save money Im sure they can find away to pay for some more programs without going broke.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Habitat would get my vote also. And more enforcement never hurts!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I got my mag last night and just looked at it breafly, but is there not a section in there also that tells what that money is arealdy ear marked for... A guy would have to add all the expenses up before you could tell how much of that money is really left... I might be wrong, like I said I just looked at it quickly...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

thats one thing about the people who use this site. We never jump to any conclusions without carefully thinking about the issues! It says 25 million so I'm sure it is money that is being saved for a rainy day! And that is my conclusive opinion!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

how about giving it back to the people??? they need to lower the price of hunting in ND if it is such a money maker for them. I have an idea, free hunting for all landowners, kids and old people. Like I said they need to figure out where they can lower cost and give it back.

We need a law there will be no stockpiling of funds in our government, the people who think they are in charge start acting like it is their money. These public servants these days need to get back to serving the citizens instead of themselves. :roll:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

As I am certainly not a spokesman for the GNF, I would just offer this. The GNF is totally funded by yours and my lisence dollars. With the influx of NR's and the large numbers of deer the past few years, they have been in a positive position. That could change overnight, and it is very important that they have the resources to survive in the lean times that will come again. Not coming from this state I don't know there history that well, but I do know that when you only have the chance to change your prices or make real changes every two years it breeds caution in managers.

IMHO your GNF are not hoarding money. They are conservative, as government should be, and careful stewards of our resources, biological and fiscal. I to would love to see them making land aquisitions, but your elected representatives at both state and county levels have told them very clearly that the people of ND do not desire this. Similiar can be said of the numbers of wardens. And if you think your lisence prices are excessive, then you have not hunted many other places, either as a resident or nonresident.

I say way to go boys!!!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree with licence price... I am NR and I have not problem paying what they are asking... would I like to pay less... well yes... but I would not at a cost to conservation or anything else that would hurt other programs and I feel they do a great job with what they have...

also your Res licence on almost everything are cheaper than my Res. licences here in MN. just a point... no hidden meaning... so dont be mad at me for saying it...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

No whinning :crybaby: Our resident fees are the cheapest in the nation :stirpot: 
Never go backwards :soapbox:
Our non-res fees are also very cheap :******: 
Ever buy or do anything in Minnesota :stirpot:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is a link to and the actual appropriation for the NDGF Department from last legislative session.

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/59-200 ... NL0600.pdf

You will notice that money is being spent on Habitat and Land

*I believe the NDGF is managing their money in a prudent manner*

*Fifty-ninth Legislative Assembly of North Dakota*
In Regular Session Commencing Tuesday, January 4, 2005
HOUSE BILL NO. 1018
(Appropriations Committee)
(At the request of the Governor)
AN ACT to provide an appropriation for defraying the expenses of the game and fish department; to amend and reenact sections 20.1-02-16.1 and 20.1-04-15 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to the game and fish fund and establishing a youth pheasant hunting season; to provide
statements of legislative intent; to provide an expiration date; and to declare an emergency.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY OF NORTH DAKOTA:
SECTION 1. BASE LEVEL FUNDING INFORMATION. The amounts identified in this section represent the base level funding component appropriated to the game and fish department in section 3 of this Act as follows:

Salaries and wages $15,373,582
Operating expenses 9,491,219
Capital assets 2,259,944
Grants 3,602,050
Land habitat and deer depredation 10,181,415
Noxious weed control 300,000
Grants, gifts, and donations 150,000
Nongame wildlife conservation 120,000
Lonetree reservoir 1,337,553
Wildlife services 550,000
Total special funds - Base level $43,365,763

SECTION 2. FUNDING ADJUSTMENTS OR ENHANCEMENTS INFORMATION. The amounts identified in this section represent the funding adjustments or enhancements to the base funding level for the game and fish department which are included in the appropriation in section 3 of this Act as follows:

Salaries and wages $1,414,443
Operating expenses 245,216
Capital assets 701,172
Grants 2,562,072
Land habitat and deer depredation 46,564
Noxious weed control 50,000
Grants, gifts, and donations 550,000
Lonetree reservoir 190,854
Wildlife services 130,000
Ramp improvements and marina development 800,000
Total special funds - Adjustments/enhancements $6,690,321

SECTION 3. APPROPRIATION. The funds provided in this section, or so much of the funds as may be necessary, are appropriated out of any moneys in the game and fish fund in the state treasury, not otherwise appropriated, and from special funds derived from federal funds and other
income, to the game and fish department for the purpose of defraying the expenses of that agency, for the biennium beginning July 1, 2005, and ending June 30, 2007, as follows:

Salaries and wages $16,788,025
Operating expenses 9,736,435
H. B. No. 1018 - Page 2
Capital assets 2,961,116
Grants 6,164,122
Land habitat and deer depredation 10,227,979
Noxious weed control 350,000
Grants, gifts, and donations 700,000
Nongame wildlife conservation 120,000
Lonetree reservoir 1,528,407
Wildlife services 680,000
Ramp improvements and marina development 800,000
Total special funds appropriation $50,056,084

SECTION 4. PRIVATE LAND HABITAT AND ACCESS IMPROVEMENT. 
The sum of $3,500,000, or so much of the sum as may be necessary, included in the land habitat and deer depredation line item in section 3 of this Act, is from the private land habitat and access improvement
fund and must be used by the game and fish department for the private land habitat and access improvement program, as provided in section 20.1-02-05, for the biennium beginning July 1, 2005, and
ending June 30, 2007.

SECTION 5. NONGAME WILDLIFE. 
The sum of $35,000, or so much of the sum as may be necessary, included in the nongame wildlife conservation line item in section 3 of this Act, is from the nongame wildlife fund and must be used by the game and fish department for the purposes provided in section 20.1-02-16.2, for the biennium beginning July 1, 2005, and ending June 30, 2007.

SECTION 6. WILDLIFE SERVICES - AGRICULTURE COMMISSIONER. 
The sum of $680,000, or so much of the sum as may be necessary, included in the wildlife services line item in section 3 of this Act, is from the game and fish department operating fund and must be provided to the
agriculture commissioner to pay for services provided by the United States department of agriculture wildlife services agency to alleviate wildlife depredation and damage in North Dakota. The director of the game and fish department must approve projects, contracts, and agreements relating to the expenditure of these moneys.

SECTION 7. LEGISLATIVE INTENT - GRANTS, GIFTS, AND DONATIONS LINE ITEM -
UNDERDAHL GIFT. 
The grants, gifts, and donations line item in section 3 of this Act includes up to $500,000 provided as a gift to the game and fish department from the estate of Rodney Underdahl. It is the intent of the fifty-ninth legislative assembly to approve the unrestricted receipt of this gift by the game and fish department.

SECTION 8. LEGISLATIVE INTENT - GRAHAMS ISLAND ROAD. 
It is the intent of the fifty-ninth legislative assembly that if the bids for the Grahams Island road construction project are less than the amount budgeted, then $350,000 of the $750,000 grant provided by the game and fish department for the road project must be returned to the game and fish fund.

SECTION 9. AMENDMENT. Section 20.1-02-16.1 of the North Dakota Century Code is amended and reenacted as follows:

20.1-02-16.1. Game and fish fund - Use - Required balance - Budget section approval. All income of the state game and fish department deposited by the director with the state treasurer must be credited to the state game and fish fund and the fund may be used only by the department. All money derived from the investment of the fund or portions of the fund must be credited to the game and fish department private land habitat and access improvement fund. The department shall spend moneys in the game and fish fund within the limits of legislative appropriations, only to the extent the balance of the fund is not reduced below ten fifteen million dollars, unless otherwise authorized by the
budget section.

SECTION 10. AMENDMENT. Section 20.1-04-15 of the North Dakota Century Code is amended and reenacted as follows:
H. B. No. 1018 - Page 3

20.1-04-15. Pheasant season - Opening. The open or lawful season on pheasant and the open or lawful season on duck may not commence on the same weekend. The Except as otherwise provided in this section for the opening of pheasant season for youth, the open or lawful season on
pheasant may not open earlier than one-half hour before sunrise and the season may not commence earlier than the first Saturday of October of any given year. The governor, in the governor's proclamation, may provide a pheasant hunting season for youth ages twelve through sixteen on the Saturday and Sunday preceding the opening of the regular pheasant season.

SECTION 11. EXPIRATION DATE. Section 10 of this Act is effective through July 31, 2007, and after that date is ineffective.

SECTION 12. EMERGENCY. The ramp improvements and marina development line item contained in section 3 of this Act is declared to be an emergency measure.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope you know I was pulling your legs you guys :lol:

I like habitat


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If I am reading the numbers right the NDGF had a surplus. of 8 million last year alone. I dont think that next year the hunter numbers will fall or the income for NDGF will drop much. Granted they cashed in on the deer liscenses and that may be down a bit but I doubt that income will change much. How many millions does the NDGF need in surplus before it is time to spend? Is 50 million enough? Sombody is going to get thier hand on that money! If the pot gets too big you can bet on it.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The way I see it JMHO

The expenses last year were $22,383,553.30. The surplus is slightly more around $25 million. It is very good business and for that matter household practice to have one years cash on hand. Ask any accountant.

And the legislature has prohibited the G&F from dropping the researve under $20 million. A very prudent accounting practice. :thumb: to the legislature.

The G&F uses the interest from the researve to fund access programs.

All in all the G&F has their house in order and I appreciate that alot.

If the rest of the state agencies would follow suit we would all be happy.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Zogman I appreciate the education. I was not aware that it was mandated that the NDGF balance stay above 20 million.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

One of the ideas kicked around a year ago was 99 year hunting easements purchased by NDGF. (NDGF was not part of that discussion so no need to burn them at the stake)

Right now the PLOTS payment runs something like $1 to $5 per acre annually. Ducks Unlimited is doing 99 year conservation easements with a possible one time payment up to $100 pa to the landowner, I believe. It would seem logical for the NDGF to go for long term hunting easements in the same manner, esp for critical habitat.

As of yet,............ there is no restriction on easements beyond the 99 year limit. Such a hunting easement would drive the property rights wackos nuts, but of course it would be good for hunters, tourism, the state economy, and landowners.

Just another little item where sportsmen and the outfitters could work together jointly. :wink:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Dick,

Your discussion on easements hit on one of my pet peeves related to ND fishing. I am continually surprised at how few lakes in ND have boat ramps or public access points besides section lines. There are many times that I would love to fish a small lake in the summer using a small boat, but you need to physically carry and drop it. I was ice fishing a small lake last week where the only access was a field road through a farmer's field (luckily he let us do so).

Also, there are very few lakes (especially the smaller lakes that ice fishermen use) that don't even have a sign. As a result, a small lake might be referred to by several names. For instance Lake George south of Crystal Springs is usually called Salt Lake by locals.

In contrast, there is almost always a public access and boatramp on lakes in MN and WI, providing an easy way for people to access the lake with a boat or for ice fishing.

Is the situation in ND due to the fact that the state hasn't bought or rented easements for many lakes here? I'd love to see G&F direct some of their funds in this area.


----------

